# My first Schwinn Cycle Truck



## RailRider (Apr 17, 2011)

1951 CT not cleaned u yet, planning to leave it un-restored but with some detailing.


----------



## tony d. (Apr 17, 2011)

nice psyco truck   have fun with it


----------



## MartyW (Apr 17, 2011)

That is sweet it has a great look to it!


----------

